# Human Betta~ uwu



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still crazy about my new(ish) girl, Fuji Apple, so I drew her as a person! For reference, she's the fish in my avvie.










If I could, I'd draw her eating anything and everything, bc thats what she does XD

I'm also desperate for cash, so if anyone's interested in commissioning me, feel free to drop a comment or PM~


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

That's really awesome!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

super cute and funny! I wish I could draw people that well! ^_^


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, Sea Dragon, you are seriously talented! If you're not a working artist, you should be!!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Soooo, does Fuji Apple have a little attitude?


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

You personified her so well! 

Great job throwing betta touches, frills, and colors into her! I can just imagine her turning into the human version n.n


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Sea Dragon said:


> If I could, I'd draw her eating anything and everything, bc thats what she does XD


Draw small table in front of her to the side(ish) with a bunch of half eaten cakes, treats, fruits, etc... all with a similar color scheme  That would get the point across ;-)


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Starchild21 said:


> That's really awesome!


Thanks!



Skyewillow said:


> super cute and funny! I wish I could draw people that well! ^_^


Thank you x) Ahaha people take so much more time to draw than fish D:



Agility4fun said:


> Wow, Sea Dragon, you are seriously talented! If you're not a working artist, you should be!!


Thank you! The hardest part is finding someone who can afford art :'D tough stuff and yes, my girl has a HUGE attitude for an itty bitty fish XD



JadeAngel said:


> You personified her so well!
> 
> Great job throwing betta touches, frills, and colors into her! I can just imagine her turning into the human version n.n
> 
> Draw small table in front of her to the side(ish) with a bunch of half eaten cakes, treats, fruits, etc... all with a similar color scheme  That would get the point across ;-)


Thanks  The design was stuck in my head, I just had to draw it!
Hehe, good idea. If this were real life, there would be no food for me to draw x'D The little piggy


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

how much do you charge for these humanized versions?


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> how much do you charge for these humanized versions?


$15 but I'm always willing to go lower


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ugh, why must you tempt me sooo!! What sucks is that I've got 3 orders coming up this week, but soon I'll have an international order which will cost me a mint to ship. ._.

Once I know if I have extra, I'll probably give in to temptation and PM you. LOL


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> ugh, why must you tempt me sooo!! What sucks is that I've got 3 orders coming up this week, but soon I'll have an international order which will cost me a mint to ship. ._.
> 
> Once I know if I have extra, I'll probably give in to temptation and PM you. LOL


I wont mind if you do ;D and good luck on your orders!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

lol thanks.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> lol thanks.


By orders, do you mean new bettas? :0 (because that must cost a ton omg)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well, maybe on those... LOL I am adopting from MoonShadow.

But I mean plushie orders. ^_^ I'm doing trades with two international members.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> well, maybe on those... LOL I am adopting from MoonShadow.
> 
> But I mean plushie orders. ^_^ I'm doing trades with two international members.


Ohh thats right, you'll probably have your hands full and international shipping must be a butt with the plushies. Good luck anyway haha


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

It'll be $13 to ship to the UK if I don't add any more weight than a plush! X_x


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> It'll be $13 to ship to the UK if I don't add any more weight than a plush! X_x


Might as well just row across the Atlantic yourself LOL


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm too fat for that, I'd die! LOL


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Its okay me too XDDD


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

This pic reminds me of an rp that I had a character in it was a post apocalyptic fantasy world. My character had a solid red hm betta that swam in the air next to her. <3


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

MadMay said:


> This pic reminds me of an rp that I had a character in it was a post apocalyptic fantasy world. My character had a solid red hm betta that swam in the air next to her. <3


Ahh I love the idea of fishy companions. A character of mine has two glowing blue goldfish as her familiars


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! I love your art and your take on the human verson of your betta is fantastic! Love the attitude.  Do you have an art website like deviantART or Tumblr?


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'm Sea-Dragon on deviantart but I rarely go on ^^; My tumblr is coffeeleaves and most if not all of my recent art is under "my art" tag


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'm now following you on Tumblr. Same name there too. 
And your art is fantastic! <3


----------



## Theluvatre (Mar 24, 2013)

I love this! you are super talented!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This is terrific! =D I may just have to commission you twice in the near future!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

dude. just. DUDE.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

ShukiAi said:


> Awesome! I'm now following you on Tumblr. Same name there too.
> And your art is fantastic! <3


Hehe thank you 



Theluvatre said:


> I love this! you are super talented!


Aw thanks!



Syriiven said:


> This is terrific! =D I may just have to commission you twice in the near future!


Oho ;D Lookin forward to business



bniebetta said:


> dude. just. DUDE.


Duuuuude :0


----------

